# Five Ten Trailcross Mid Gtx availability?



## beefmagic (Sep 17, 2005)

Anyone have any new intel on the Five Ten Trailcross mid gtx? I like the mid pro model but want something waterproof and more winterized.

They were supposed to be released earlier in the year and they don't seem to be available anywhere.








Introducing Five Ten’s Trailcross collection – A new shoe-line developed with Adidas


With the four new Trailcross models, Five Ten wants to open up to all trail- and adventure-riders. The Trailcross flat-pedal collection was developed in close collaboration with German cult-brand Adidas. Five Ten’s new Trailcross line was designed especially for adventure and trail riders who...




enduro-mtb.com


----------



## BujiBiker (Jun 7, 2019)

Some time after the new year is what I remember reading.

Do they have the drain holes like the regular trail cross? If so, why, if they’re goretex?


----------



## beefmagic (Sep 17, 2005)

BujiBiker said:


> Some time after the new year is what I remember reading.
> 
> Do they have the drain holes like the regular trail cross? If so, why, if they're goretex?


I sure hope not. Hoping for something fully sealed with the mid gtx. The drain holes and porous toe box is what I don't like about the mid-pro.

I suppose in a hot climate it works to drain and dry quickly but the neoprene ankle cuff and rear part of the shoe is pretty warm so it doesn't make sense to me. In the winter the toes can get pretty cold and wet with the rain and air flowing through the front of the shoe.


----------



## BujiBiker (Jun 7, 2019)

I love my mids. The neoprene is great for keeping the crud out. It’s humid as hell in the Midwest and it doesn’t bother me at all. I’d like to see a winter version.


----------

